# This Forum - CATFISH



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys , 

Thursday night to me really showed how interesting and busy this forum can really be ... No fishing forum will ever be busy on the weekends , however we can be moving well during the week ... I believe with a little more effort on our part - This can really grow into something special ...

1st order of business - I think we need a name - Instaed of just the Catfish Forum ... I would luike to hear a few ideas and then maybe we can vote on it ... 2nd of all we need to promote our site a bit more , however I think that should wait until after the name ...

If we grow large enough I will condsider breaking us off into our own Forum website --- I believe Mont could help me with this and I am willing to pay for it ...


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

The Catmen,s Gatherin Hole...


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

The Bait/Tackle Room


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I think the name should point more towards Catfish (which I am about to go do) <GRIN> Cya when I get back ...


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Catman's Honey Hole or Whisker Club or Catfish Boilin Pot... JJ


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Well i thought since we mainly talked tackle and bait and techniques here, that it was a good idea..and we have talked about other species of fish and posted pics to...however it is your forum/board..you can name it as you like..However when a person makes a suggestion, dont slam them and tell them that it should be geared towards catfishing...You asked for the suggestions


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I named the chat "Catfishing Friends" 'cause I'm about as creative as a mudpie. There's a bait/tackle shop near me called "The Fishin' Hole"... maybe something like "Catfishin' Hole" but then again, the term "hole" is a little suggestive in and of itself... Catfishin' Spot? Catman's Paradise? That's a little gender biased... we want to be inclusive LOL... I have no clue...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Well i thought since we mainly talked tackle and bait and techniques here, that it was a good idea..and we have talked about other species of fish and posted pics to...however it is your forum/board..you can name it as you like..However when a person makes a suggestion, dont slam them and tell them that it should be geared towards catfishing...You asked for the suggestions


 How about "Catfishing, Tackle and Techniques" 
I don't mean to speak for Wendell, but I don't think he meant any disrespect. I happen to know he thinks quite highly of you, Warren... as do I.

Tom


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

The Catmens Catfishing Chronicle


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

4Reel Cats
4Reel Catfishin
2Cool Cats
Kitty Korner
The Kitty Hole
The Catman's Resource
The Litterbox


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

lol at the litterbox ... Warren you took that the wrong way .. my apologies ...


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

"Everything About Catfish"..................................................................well that cover about everthing don't it.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

What about 2coolcats ?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

2coolkats


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> What about 2coolcats ?


I like it. Of course thats' what I said idn't it?

You could have an off-topic area and call it the litterbox.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey - Yes that is what you said --- No wonder it come to me in the middle of a fishing expidetion .... I like it --- no matter how you spell it --- Anyone else have any ideas or like something else ? What so ye ?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

How come u ain't fishing Catfish?


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

My creativity is on vacation this week...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I fished on Saturday and unfortuneately I haven't had time for two days lately .... Its all good though , had a nice fish dinner this afternoon ....


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

what do you say about Whisker Chasers?


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

The catmens CPR lounge


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I like the word lounge -- I like the CPR thing --- and I like catmens --- Hmmm ... How about the Catfishlounge or Katmanslounge or something like that ?? I still like 2coolcats as well ...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

How about catfish Corner? I do like the off topic Idea of kittylitter!  

Drew


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Katman's Lounge, where all the KoolKats get together and chat about Ketchin Kats.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Hawkeye -- You forgot the .com


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yes I did... on purpose.... This sort of stuff makes my tiny little brain hurt, friend....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*I just welcomed Drew to...*

"The House of Catfish"...gots to thinkin' hmmmmmm?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Or Wendell's CAT-HOUSE


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Ohhhhhh....*

Goodun,Hawk!!!!!:rotfl:Wendell's Cathouse & Lounge(serving only the finest since 2003)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yeah... Wendell's Cathouse. Kick back in the shad and stay a while....


The Shad Connection....??


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The Kathouse Lounge ?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Catfish said:


> The Kathouse Lounge ?


Yep,dat's it.:cheers:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

We will have a pole -- The two I like is The Kathouse Lounge or 2 Cool Kats or some version of either .. Is there any others that we want to throw in the pole ?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

cat house is the bestes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

*Names*

How about:

*Cattales* or *Kittycorner*


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I kind of like Cattales...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I like many of them being suggested. However, I would warn against getting to cute. You want to attract additional members. And, you want a logo that will work good on promo stuff like shirts, stickers etc. You want something people would be willing to sport on their person or vehicles. That's if you think you might do those sorts of things in the future. 

I guess it's just tough for we to get my work out of my head.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I agree... the name should get people to think of just what it is you (Wendell) want this place to be...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

This is not "My place" , this is "Your place" ... Please make note of it =)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yes... I know how you feel about this being "our" place, but I figure you're the guy moderating and attenuating the frequency of the board... so it's important to consider the "message" that the name of the place is sending too. Ultimately, I expect it's your decision to make... and I bet it's not something you are going to take on lightly... I wish I was one of those creative types who can spit out catchy phrases and slogans, but unfortunately I was not blessed with those gifts. I am more pragmatic and analytical (some just call me anal for short) and it appears my talents lay in different realms from the creative.... I can fix about anything... I can figure out about anything, as long as it doesn't have to do with the kinds of task in front of me here... I think our friend TxPalerider would be one of the best picks for input here.... I can't believe one of the other catmen on the board would find it hard to coin the perfect name for this place. I just haven't read anything (yet) that has made me say, "yeah.... that's it."


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I will have to disagree with you there Tom .... There have been several post that really ruffled my feathers and I have bit my tongue for the good of the board .. Therefore making it your forum (in a matter of speaking) Much more than mine ... Thanks for all the input though , there is always a heap of value to it ...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I would like to ask once more ... I have two names I like , however it is not my decision , I am just trying to be the "Guide" here ... When you post a poll - You have the availability of posting 4 options , so I would like to post two more along with the two we already have ... OPINIONS ... please =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

TxPalerider...You mentioned "your work"...What do you do?

Wendell...I hope none of those posts were mine,bud.:cheers:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Tx -- He is the man --- He makes stuff -- Really cool stuff ... 

NT -- Not to worry ..


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

So you gonna put a poll up here?I like the 2 +cat tales+4reelcatfishin'...if'n i gotta pick 4.


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

eXtreme catfishing
X-treme Catfishing


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

How about Katfish Korner? or did somebody already mention it?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Just pick 4,man,let's vote this thing.:wink:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

4ReelCatfishing.com
Fish4Cats.com
Cats4Fun.com
Xtremecatfishing.com
Xtremecattin.com
XtremeCats.com
CatfishingXtreme
WhiskerChasers.com
WhiskerKats.com
2CoolCats.com
CPRTrophyCats.com
TrophyCatsCPR.com
CatTales.com

I guess that just muddied up the water a bit more. 

NightTrain, I sell printing and promotional products.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*PaleRider....*

What's the smallest # of t-shirts you'll do?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I like the TrophyCats.com, if it's not taken or doesn't offend Warren.......but it dont really matter what ya call as long as yall keep teachin me how to become a better Catman

Mike


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yellarcat said:


> I like the TrophyCats.com, if it's not taken or doesn't offend Warren.......but it dont really matter what ya call as long as yall keep teachin me how to become a better Catman
> 
> Mike


I like that one too... or TrophyCatfish.com ...KetchBigCatfish.com... Catch_n_release_catfish.com who knows....

I'm pretty flexible on the name as long as I get a link I can go to LOL

We sure don't get to see as much of you, Mike, as we used to... it's good to see your name on the board...

Does anyone know what's up with Kutter?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

OK - The poll is up -- What say you ?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> What's the smallest # of t-shirts you'll do?


*1*


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

ROFL -- I imagine the price goes down if you get 2 ... ROFL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It gets even better if you get 3.


----------

